# Визит к Гусарову



## любитель (29 Сен 2013)

Выбрался в Москву и посетил фабрику Юпитер Гусарова. Директор Анатолий Иванович любезно позволил мне поиграть на Юпитере 45 клавиш. Да... Звучит. Цельная планка. Нет слов. Но... вдруг выяснилось (Играл каприс 24) что уменьшенный аккорд в левой клаве СМЕЩЁН на ряд НИЖЕ. Например До - Ум - надо искать на ФА. Мне объяснили, что это так и задумано. Кто - нить из форумских профессоров может внятно разъяснить лоху - чё это и почему? В чём фишка то? И объяснили также что они действительно плотно работают с Сев. Кореей...


----------



## Gross (29 Сен 2013)

любитель писал:


> что уменьшенный аккорд в левой клаве СМЕЩЁН на ряд НИЖЕ.


Часто встречается на баянах, и давно. Возможно, обусловлено конструктивными особенностями готово-выборной механики. Это даже интересно- рядом оказываются две кнопки с двумя вариантами доминантсептаккорда: с пропущенной квинтой (обозн. "7") и пропущенным основным тоном ("У").


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Сен 2013)

*любитель*, Это чисто баянная фишка! На юпитерах так. На некоторых переделанных супитах так!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Сен 2013)

Это обусловлено не конструктивными особенностями готово-выборной механики, а конструктивными особенностями человеческой руки. Ближе дотягиваться. На всех русских баянах так.


----------



## MAN (24 Окт 2013)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> На всех русских баянах так.


 Не на всех, на тульских баянах этого смещения нет. По крайней мере на старых.


----------

